# $10 or Better Tips



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I wrote something about the subject of $10+ tips a while back and thought I’d update it. 

I’ve done over 2,000 deliveries with UE in the roughly 2 years I’ve driven. I don’t do passengers since one psycho could totally change my life for the worse, even if I was armed. So the risk/reward ratio in terms of driving pax just doesn’t align with my needs. I do also deliver for Amazon and also a very small delivery company.

My first roughly 200 UE deliveries yielded only a single one that paid a tip of $10+. That was all before COVID. I was pretty fed up with the pay and stopped driving for UE.

When the whole COVID-19 mess began I decided to try UE again.

Since the beginning of COVID (roughly mid-March, 2020), I have done about 2,000 UE deliveries. The number of tips which are $10+ are about 1 of every 15. That is almost exactly the number.

Another way of looking at it is this way- $10+ tips are over 13 times as common now as they were pre-COVID.

Also, the biggest tip I ever got with UE was over $50 in my moderate cost of living area.

I imagine someone in San Francisco, New York or Boston could crush my numbers.

How have the larger tips been in your area?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

During lunchtime I get large orders for an entire office. Tips are great.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Boston has it real bad, this is what most of the orders look like:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Boston has it real bad, this is what most of the orders look like:
> 
> View attachment 599284


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Boston has it real bad, this is what most of the orders look like:
> 
> View attachment 599284



*How are the tips???*


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

As you can see ON ANY APPLICATION TIPS SHOULD BE MORE THAN DOORDASH PAY


----------

